
WeWork Shows How a Company with $1.8B in Revenue Can Lose $1.9B - howard941
https://wolfstreet.com/2019/03/25/how-can-a-company-with-1-8-billion-in-revenue-lose-1-9-billion-wework-shows-how/
======
Finnucane
Party like it's 1999, dude.

